# ACTA = SOPA + extra fuck you



## Teal (Jan 24, 2012)

A thread about ACTA, which is worse than both SOPA and PIPA.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-Counterfeiting_Trade_Agreement
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20120124/11270917527/what-is-acta-why-is-it-problem.shtml
http://youranonnews.tumblr.com/post/16257654698/acta-in-a-nutshell-what-is-acta-acta-is-the

Also some petitions. (I don't give a flying fuck if you don't believe petitions help, sign it anyway).

USA
https://wwws.whitehouse.gov/petitio...gov&utm_medium=shorturl&utm_campaign=shorturl
http://www.petitiononline.com/ACTA/petition.html
http://www.petitiononline.com/stopacta/petition.html
http://wh.gov/KxA

Two UK petitions (courtesy of Gibby and Ramsay).
http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/20914
https://submissions.epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/20685

For Canadians
http://www.petitiononline.com/actanono/petition.html

Global
http://www.avaaz.org/en/eu_save_the_internet/?wWzircb
http://www.stopp-acta.info/english/get+involved/petition/petition.html

Please sign and spread these around.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 24, 2012)

Well the thing is the SOPA thing sure internet petitions may be next to useless, but hey when congress realized, "oh shit if I sign this I won't get re-elected" they shelved it.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 24, 2012)

To quote OK Go, ''Here It Goes Again''.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 24, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> To quote OK Go, ''Here It Goes Again''.


Congress: "Did it go through yet?"
"no"
"Did it go through yet?"
"no"
*unknown number of times later*
"Did it go through yet?"
"FUCKING STOP IT ALREADY!"


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jan 24, 2012)

This is *the petition for UK citizens. It's VERY important that you sign this if you live here:* http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/20914

ACTA is fucking evil, and it's nearing the vote. It's been hanging around for three years, it's good people are starting to become aware of it. There are still countries that have serious issues, and we need to make sure this doesn't pass. It's really fucking bad.

Can you please put the British petition into the OP? It'll accomplish far more than just having one that a lot of members on this board can't sign. We need to put pressure on ALL the governments involved in this vote. Anyone else in the EU, find out what your national petition is and post it. We could almost get a list going.

Yes, you guys may be burnt out from SOPA/PIPA, but we NEED TO STOP THIS PASSING. Don't let them win! If we can get the countries in the EU to listen to us, we can put a massive fucking wrench in these plans.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 24, 2012)

EVERYBODY SIGN RAMSAY'S SHIT.

I'm gonna be spreading that around too.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jan 24, 2012)

Can you summarize in one paragraph what the implications of this are? Because that wikipedia article is rather dense and I don't feel like reading the whole thing


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jan 24, 2012)

greg-the-fox said:


> Can you summarize in one paragraph what the implications of this are? Because that wikipedia article is rather dense and I don't feel like reading the whole thing



Anything seen as 'counterfiet', even stuff like generic name drugs, will be done for. Including on the internet. Seeds for crops, everything. It's so severly fucked up.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh hey, another UK petition for the same thing: https://submissions.epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/20685

Nearly 5,000 voters on that one.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 24, 2012)

What the fuck have people eaten to become so stupid to make such acts?
Their own bullshit?


----------



## Teal (Jan 24, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> What the fuck have people eaten to become so stupid to make such acts?
> Their own bullshit?


 Yes, yes they have.

Thanks Ramsay, Gibby. I'll add those.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 24, 2012)

Is congress that stupid on trying to get this pushed into law? Is it so important that they do this? Why dont they just concentrate on more important issues at hand?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 24, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> Is congress that stupid on trying to get this pushed into law? Is it so important that they do this? Why dont they just concentrate on more important issues at hand?


I don't think you understand how hard congress works so that nothing of importance gets done.
They work tirelessly day and night, 24/7 so that nothing gets done; if they didn't a bridge to somewhere would be made.


----------



## Teal (Jan 24, 2012)

So how are things going with ACTA? Cuz I haven't heard anything.


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 24, 2012)

Seems to me that most of the internet is all kinds of burned out from the PIPA/SOPA protests already. We need to get the word out about this shit, or there's a chance that we will fail. :c


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 24, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> Seems to me that most of the internet is all kinds of burned out from the PIPA/SOPA protests already. We need to get the word out about this shit, or there's a chance that we will fail. :c



Maybe that was the government's plan, tire out the protester's with the 2 bills and then make a new bill right after SOPA/PIPA to sneak it in before protest starts again.


----------



## Teal (Jan 24, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> Maybe that was the government's plan, tire out the protester's with the 2 bills and then make a new bill right after SOPA/PIPA to sneak it in before protest starts again.


 It's everybodies gov trying to screw them over.
I'm sick of everything. So if it comes to be when will it start taking effect? I don't actually know much about this whole thing.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Jan 24, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> Maybe that was the government's plan, tire  out the protester's with the 2 bills and then make a new bill right  after SOPA/PIPA to sneak it in before protest starts again.



And they used MegaUpload as a bully-boy tactic to suggest they have enough power to sack anyone, including protesters, in order to preemptively shut the latter up, even though they probably could do this only because Mr. Dotcom had more skeletons in his closet than the average filehost user will ever have.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh, brilliant, they've brought ACTA out again. :v

This sucks, this really really sucks. The amount of effort that's going into trying to pass these crazy acts is just getting too ridiculous.
Have some lovely music: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elUwRb4DroU&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 24, 2012)

This sounds just dastardly enough to be all true, unfortunately. :c


----------



## GingerM (Jan 24, 2012)

And for Canadians on the site, here's the link to the anti-ACTA petition in Canada: http://www.petitiononline.com/actanono/petition.html


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 24, 2012)

Here we go again. Signed.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jan 24, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> Maybe that was the government's plan, tire out the protester's with the 2 bills and then make a new bill right after SOPA/PIPA to sneak it in before protest starts again.



...ACTA has been around since 2008. It's far older than SOPA/PIPA.

Also, it's not just the US doing this. It's loads of countries.


----------



## Peavy22 (Jan 24, 2012)

*Clicks wiki link and reads first two words* Err i'm not reading the whole thing.... Whats it about? Whatever it is I sighned the petition.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 24, 2012)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Also, it's not just the US doing this. It's loads of countries.


What the hell is wrong with people?


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 24, 2012)

This is genuinely frightening. Signed, will pass on.


----------



## Teal (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks Ginger. 

So which countries have signed and which haven't?
I'm having a hard time finding information.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 24, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> What the hell is wrong with people?



Perhaps they fear the Internet because it's an area so public that nobody has real and permanent power over it unless in special cases? They fear what could come from it? They fear being exposed? They see the Internet as a menace because censoring it is not as easy as censoring physical mediums due to that thing called "spreading/sharing" and it not being... well, easily destroyed like physical mediums to to its accesibility, massive "size", strenght, intangibility and user anonimity?

Apparently, the Internet IS serious business*

*Granted, I took that phrase out of its usual context.

Still, the massive support it receives pretty much means their attempts are futile. They want to turn it into their very own weapon but  users, "free speech" and "hypocrisy" always hit them in the face.

Edit: obvious facts aside, I'm really glad there's nothing of the sort here.


----------



## Namba (Jan 24, 2012)

Fucking shit! They don't relent!
Signing that mess.


----------



## Teal (Jan 24, 2012)

Anyone else have any petitions? I'll add them to the OP.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 24, 2012)

TechnoGypsy said:


> Oh, brilliant, they've brought ACTA out again. :v
> 
> This sucks, this really really sucks. The amount of effort that's going into trying to pass these crazy acts is just getting too ridiculous.
> Have some lovely music: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elUwRb4DroU&feature=player_detailpage



Wow, so the dude puts up an MP3 to mediafire, only for mediafire to take it down. That's bs.


----------



## Ruby Dragon (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh my god, this is ridiculous. When will they learn their lesson? No one wants this shit. The big media companies are all big babies just because they lost 50 dollars that could have been used to wipe their asses, and as such we catch the fallout.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Jan 24, 2012)

!!!!!CYBER THREATS!!!!!!


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 24, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> https://wwws.whitehouse.gov/petitio...gov&utm_medium=shorturl&utm_campaign=shorturl


  This one has reached it's necessary signatures, and then some! It seems that there is hope after all.


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 25, 2012)

No updates, but some bite-size information to bring folks up to speed on what it is.

[yt]N8Xg_C2YmG0[/yt]

What Is ACTA, and Why Is It a Problem? - TechDirt article posted on Tuesday.

YourAnonNews nutshell post


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 25, 2012)

Two more.
http://www.petitiononline.com/ACTA/petition.html - US
http://www.stopp-acta.info/english/get+involved/petition/petition.html - Seems to be any country


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 25, 2012)

ArielMT said:


> No updates, but some bite-size information to bring folks up to speed on what it is.
> 
> [yt]N8Xg_C2YmG0[/yt]
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this. I always knew ACTA was terribad, but now I grasp the big picture. I need to sign every single petition I can


----------



## VGmaster9 (Jan 25, 2012)

It's being signed tomorrow.

http://www.thejournal.ie/ireland-and-eu-to-sign-controversial-acta-treaty-tomorrow-336764-Jan2012/


----------



## veeno (Jan 25, 2012)

One word.Fuck


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 25, 2012)

That's it! It's time for a petition signing spree.

Let em at 'em LET ME AT 'EM!!


----------



## Seian Verian (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah, uh, if we end up with World War 3 we're all probably entirely screwed given the current level of technology. If this is really going through, there needs to be some form of mass protest. People need to know how it affects them and why it needs to be fought against.

...Unfortunately, actually getting that many people together to deter MULTIPLE governments from keeping with this horrendous idea is probably a next to impossible task.


----------



## Teal (Jan 25, 2012)

Another petition.
https://www.accessnow.org/page/s/just-say-no-to-acta


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 25, 2012)

Whelp, I'm putting on my tinfoil hat for sure now. I don't care how much spam and junk mail I get, I'll sign every last one of these. Any news of protests to join in anywhere? We need every last speck of resistance.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 25, 2012)

Well I signed all I could. I hope I helped.


----------



## Shico (Jan 25, 2012)

If this shit gets passed... I have some hope that it will fail and be removed.

Look at what happened when the banned alcohol in America, after realizing the prohibition made everything turn to shit they reversed it later. Granted we still have lasting effects, from what I understand smuggling alcohol is what started organized crime.

I shudder to think how things will be if the likes of ACTA get passed, furthermore to think what the lasting results could be if it was set in place for a few years and then repealed.

Edit: Shit prohibition lasted longer than I remembered, 1020 to 1933... more than 10 years to get a repeal on the law... shit. If ACTA is passed we are so screwed.


----------



## Teal (Jan 25, 2012)

There is protest marching or something in Poland from what I've heard.


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 25, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> There is protest marching or something in Poland from what I've heard.



Unfortunately, that's a bit of a swim for me to attend. :c


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 25, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> There is protest marching or something in Poland from what I've heard.


I'll be there in spirit


----------



## Neuron (Jan 25, 2012)

Okay, what makes them think that legitimately enforcing this on a mass scale is even fucking possible? It's like they won't be happy until we're paying a dollar every time we want to sample a piece of music or a clip from a movie. ACTA then likes to expand this to the silliest shit and the stuff that would create worldwide medical emergencies and what not.

Reading through what they intend to enforce and the access they intend to give to certain parties, it's pretty clear they don't actually know how the internet works all that well.

Also I think I found the one person who supports SOPA, PIPA, and ACTA. My stepdad. He writes historical fiction novels (they are decent but he doesn't have a lot of attention yet) and he likes to argue with me about how writers need protection from copyright infringement and the internet has made it hard for writers (even though he's never personally had anything infringed.) I tried to explain it would actually hurt exposure to his books, and that Neil Gaiman, an author who has had several of his works infringed upon via the internet, made a speech about why the laws would hurt his writing and he doesn't agree with them, and there are much better ways to combat piracy. Also the fact that they don't really give a shit about protecting people like him, this is all in the interest of big business. In fact I think it would potentially screw the little guys because they'd become a little easier to infringe upon than the big scary media companies.


----------



## Teal (Jan 26, 2012)

New US petition.
http://wh.gov/KxA


----------



## The_Mask (Jan 26, 2012)

Here's my response to this.

Why do we continue to allow our respective governments to hold office? Considering the low approval rating of the governments of much of the developed world, shouldn't we have removed them by force by now?


----------



## The_Mask (Jan 26, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> No one cares, they're all so fucking apathic.
> 
> ...Damn, how am I gonna get my cosplay stuff without ebay?



Shit. I hadn't even considered that. Fuck file sharing, our cosplay is at risk!


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 26, 2012)

The_Mask said:


> Here's my response to this.
> 
> Why do we continue to allow our respective governments to hold office? Considering the low approval rating of the governments of much of the developed world, shouldn't we have removed them by force by now?


What about a petition to permaban every congress member from ever holding office?


----------



## The_Mask (Jan 26, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> What about a petition to permaban every congress member from ever holding office?



I think the government ought to be run like the internet, with decisions being made by way of forum-like systems. If a politician fucks up, and enough votes are submitted to do so, they are removed/"permabanned".


----------



## Teal (Jan 26, 2012)

The_Mask said:


> I think the government ought to be run like the internet, with decisions being made by way of forum-like systems. If a politician fucks up, and enough votes are submitted to do so, they are removed/"permabanned".


 This.
As it is I want a limit to how much time they can be in congress or whatever. LIMIT.


----------



## The_Mask (Jan 26, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> This.
> As it is I want a limit to how much time they can be in congress or whatever. LIMIT.



I agree. One of the easiest ways to help stem the corruption would be to prevent politicians from being in office long enough to develop deals with lobbyists.


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 26, 2012)

The_Mask said:


> I agree. One of the easiest ways to help stem the corruption would be to prevent politicians from being in office long enough to develop deals with lobbyists.



Lobbying to an extent is important in the government. Also removing everyone we have now will just result in new garbage taking over and repeating.


----------



## Teal (Jan 26, 2012)

The_Mask said:


> I agree. One of the easiest ways to help stem the corruption would be to prevent politicians from being in office long enough to develop deals with lobbyists.


 I almost want to go into politics just to change things. But I suck at politics and have to many mental problems (or whatever things like OCD and ADD qualify as) to really consider it.

Yes we need an Internet based overhall of the current political system.

How long till ebay is shut due to ACTA you think?


----------



## Aidy (Jan 26, 2012)

I thought it got signed in October last year?


----------



## The_Mask (Jan 26, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> I almost want to go into politics just to change things. But I suck at politics and have to many mental problems (or whatever things like OCD and ADD qualify as) to really consider it.
> 
> Yes we need an Internet based overhall of the current political system.
> 
> How long till ebay is shut due to ACTA you think?


Injecting yourself into the political system would likely be futile. It takes years of sucking up and gaining connections to questionable people to get into higher levels of government. I'm sure most politicians have way worse OCD and ADD than you do.
To be honest, I hadn't entertained the thought of how this would effect the sale of physical items, such as the knockoffs from china. And that's the "main" objective of the bill too. That would actually be a shame, as some of the best electronics I own are chinese re-branded knockoffs. Those kinds of items account for a sizeable portion of sales on sites like eBay.


----------



## The_Mask (Jan 26, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> Ugh, and I heard that ACTA allows airport security to search your ipod for pirated content. The fuck?!


That's just pushing it. That's as bad as those full-body x-ray scanners.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 26, 2012)

The_Mask said:


> That's just pushing it. That's as bad as those full-body x-ray scanners.


Even the head of the TSA agrees it's bullshit.


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 26, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> Ugh, and I heard that ACTA allows airport security to search your ipod for pirated content. The fuck?!



Because I'm going to hijack a plane with a copy of 'American Idiot' that I ripped off of Youtube.
Seems legit.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 26, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> How can they tell if it's pirated?


Guilty until proven innocent, therefore with their logic anybody with a Mp3 player has all their songs pirated.


----------



## Teal (Jan 26, 2012)

I have songs that were ripped from CDs, transfered between many devices and had their file type changed multiple times. Bet they would count them as pirated...
I wonder if they'd count fan art as such...


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 26, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> I wonder if they'd count fan art as such...


Do you even need to ask?


----------



## Teal (Jan 26, 2012)

I mean something that they'd have a fit about at an airport.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 26, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> I mean something that they'd have a fit about at an airport.


TSA in a nutshell.


----------



## Neuron (Jan 26, 2012)

You know I've been milling about something. Who the fuck actually benefits from all this? Yeah sure, it gives the big media guys even more room to sue a bunch of people, but that costs money and the people they are suing often don't have the means to pay their ridiculous demands, meaning they could lose money over it. That's actually why we don't see a lot of lawsuits right now, they tend to just pick and choose a few people and sue the hell out of them in an attempt to scare people into not doing it. 

Another thing ACTA will do is allow for more prisoners to be locked away for potentially up to 10 years depending on how bad the copyright infringement was. Prison is goddamn expensive. That's why a lot of private prisons are opting to starve prisoners to death instead. So who actually benefits?

The private prison system and lawyers.

I smell a rat.


----------



## triage (Jan 26, 2012)

as someone who takes multiple generic prescription medication

i am disappointed this even came to being


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 26, 2012)

triage said:


> as someone who takes multiple generic prescription medication
> 
> i am disappointed this even came to being


Just think, once ACTA passes you'll have to shelve out hundreds of dollars for your prescriptions just to not die cause they'll be able to charge whatever amount of money they want.


----------



## Neuron (Jan 26, 2012)

triage said:


> as someone who takes multiple generic prescription medication
> 
> i am disappointed this even came to being


Can't wait for when I get an infection or something and I need medications but even with health insurance the prescriptions are going to be much more than anyone can afford.

Fucking fantastic.

As an added note, how would this affect the medical marijuana industry? I'm starting to suspect they're going to try and patent marijuana strains or something. Or call grown marijuana "generic" and say buy our pot pills instead.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 26, 2012)

Lacus said:


> As an added note, how would this affect the medical marijuana industry? I'm starting to suspect they're going to try and patent marijuana strains or something. Or call grown marijuana "generic" and say buy our pot pills instead.


The more likely scenario is that it'd kill the medical marijuana industry.


----------



## Koronikov (Jan 26, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> Is congress that stupid on trying to get this pushed into law? Is it so important that they do this? Why dont they just concentrate on more important issues at hand?



because that would be the intelligent thing to do


----------



## Koronikov (Jan 26, 2012)

anyone else notice how none of this is getting news coverage,  i wonder if some dropped a hint to the media how big of a cluster fuck it would be ?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 26, 2012)

Koronikov said:


> anyone else notice how none of this is getting news coverage,  i wonder if some dropped a hint to the media how big of a cluster fuck it would be ?


It's the news, they were whiteknighting sopa so hard that their news coverage of it couldn't be told apart from satire.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for making this thread!


----------



## The_Mask (Jan 26, 2012)

Koronikov said:


> anyone else notice how none of this is getting news coverage,  i wonder if some dropped a hint to the media how big of a cluster fuck it would be ?


Not in the US at least. The news is only concerned with celebrities and politicians. If it were actual news on the news, it would be a fucking miracle.


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 26, 2012)

Koronikov said:


> anyone else notice how none of this is getting news coverage,  i wonder if some dropped a hint to the media how big of a cluster fuck it would be ?



I don't watch TV anymore, but my brother told me they _briefly _mentioned it on one of our local news stations. I mean _briefly_, like, "Wkipedia and other sites may shut down to protest a bill going through congress, now for Kimberly with the Celebrity News."

Nothing on ACTA, though.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 27, 2012)

Yahoo!7 made an article about the Wikipedia blackout, which I was immensely happy for (Since it had a little info on SOPA). It even got onto the site's main page.
But that's the full extent of coverage that I've seen.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Jan 27, 2012)

Koronikov said:


> anyone else notice how none of this is getting news coverage,  i wonder if some dropped a hint to the media how big of a cluster fuck it would be ?



Is it really that surprising that these bills aren't getting much news coverage from the MSM? They benefit from these acts and they know that if they spread the word around, most people would get riled up and protest the act(s). The MSM will be treating ACTA the same way they treated SOPA/PIPA - Pretend it doesn't exist and talk exclusively about some trivial news like the upcoming Academy Awards.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Jan 27, 2012)

*cough*

Never ascribe to malice that which is adequately explained by incompetence.


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 27, 2012)

Just in case it went missed, 22 of the EU's 27 member states signed ACTA in Tokyo, Japan.  Also, the European Parliament official in charge of ACTA quit because of how ACTA was adopted.



Aidy70060 said:


> I thought it got signed in October last year?



It did, but it hasn't been ratified.  That second bit is a Constitutional requirement, but I fear more and more that it's being taken as a suggestion instead of our most fundamental law.

So much for Obama's administration being the most transparent in history, eh?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 27, 2012)

ArielMT said:


> Just in case it went missed, 22 of the EU's 27 member states signed ACTA in Tokyo, Japan.  Also, the European Parliament official in charge of ACTA quit because of how ACTA was adopted.


FFFUUUUUUUUUU-

We are gathered here today to remember the internet as it was, and not as how it was murdered.  He died at the young age of 23(???)  Alas poor internet!  I knew him, I knew him ArielMT!  A system of infinite jest, or most great justice; he hath borne me on his back a thousand times; and now, how abhorred in my imagination it is!   My gorge rises at it. Here hung those protocols that I have used I know not how oft. Where be your gibes now?  This parting is such terrible sorrow, here doth lay our fellow that doth be taken away from us so early on his life.  We knew of his killer's intent, but we doth not reacheth him in time to stop his spirit from leaving him.  Neither was their honor in his death, nor justice as his killer doth still walk free.  We shall now begin his return to that which he cameth; piper would you please begin?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPiqWzHiPmQ

...yeah I have no idea where I'm going with this comment.


----------



## ADF (Jan 27, 2012)

Fuck every politician that signed up to this. The people are pissed.


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 27, 2012)

Mother _fuck_. "How low can you go?" is a figure of speech, not a test. This is absolutely disgusting.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 27, 2012)

Sweet mother, sweet mother, send your child onto me. For the sins of the unworthy must be baptised in blood and fear.


----------



## Recel (Jan 27, 2012)

I just hope they will try to pull such laws over and over again, so everyone in the world will be pissed off, and in the end they will tear politicians and companies apart. Sometimes, hopefully, literally.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 27, 2012)

Did the president himself sign this parchment of international totalitarianism?


----------



## Recel (Jan 27, 2012)

lupinealchemist said:


> Did the president himself sign this parchment of international totalitarianism?



Obama? Yes, he did.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 27, 2012)

Recel said:


> Obama? Yes, he did.


Never thought I'd join the Buck Ofama bandwagon.


----------



## triage (Jan 27, 2012)

ADF said:


> Fuck every politician that signed up to this. The people are pissed.



"Protests all over Europe, in particular Poland over crooked government signing the corrupt American drafted ACTA treaty, which will have the effect of cracking down on freedom of speech on the internet, and bypass the rule of law for mega-coporations and governments to make sure the people have no freedom and rights - the spreading of the* New World Order Communist agenda *continues."


fuck this buzzword and all that use it​


----------



## Teal (Jan 27, 2012)

lupinealchemist said:


> Never thought I'd join the Buck Ofama bandwagon.


 He also signed the NDAA.
He needs to go.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 27, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> He also signed the NDAA.He needs to go.


I don't know who should be elected anymore. The gop are insane and Obama betrayed the public's trust and potentially started a new dark age. I think we're fucked.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Jan 27, 2012)

Vote the Green Party.

They seem to be the last remaining choice besides funding a wholly new one.


----------



## Seian Verian (Jan 27, 2012)

Honestly, seeing how much support this got... I'm not entirely sure whether I'm dreading or hoping for World War III to make governments crumble. It's not just one government that's hopelessly broken, but a great many, as shown by just how many countries agreed to ACTA. I honestly don't understand how they could have even given it the slightest consideration, much less actually gone through with it. Can any peaceful solution ever really come through, like this? It seems like no matter what happens after this point, it won't be good for anyone at all...


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 27, 2012)

The civilians may revolt, if this continues.
Part of me wants to join in, part of me is scared.

:c


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm sorry, but I'm having a very hard time believing what's just happened.
I'm scared, euphoric and slightly dizzy.

But somehow, this might not be all that bad. Australia already fulfils the minimum Agreement requirements.


----------



## Teal (Jan 27, 2012)

For those who haven't signed yet. https://secure.avaaz.org/en/eu_save_the_internet_spread/
This petition has almost reached it's target of 750,000.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 28, 2012)

A new internet bill is coming into effect.
    Entitled â€œPersonal Insurance of Special Securityâ€, the title hides the true horrible nature of this bill.

    Hereâ€™s a list of what this bill will allow the government to do:

        Enable any webcams installed on computers to monitor you directly.
        Track any and all purchases, including any information and store it without your knowledge.
        Report any and all web activity to your local police if you have suspicious searches.
        Allow a scan of your computer for any illegal material at all times.
        If illegal materials are found, you could end up EXECUTED.

    Please spread the word about this horrible bill and stop P.I.S.S.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 28, 2012)

Clayton said:


> A new internet bill is coming into effect.
> Entitled â€œPersonal Insurance of Special Securityâ€, the title hides the true horrible nature of this bill.
> 
> Hereâ€™s a list of what this bill will allow the government to do:
> ...


Oh god they aren't even trying to hide what they are doing anymore, they're literally passing P.I.S.S. laws.


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 28, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Oh god they aren't even trying to hide what they are doing anymore, they're literally passing P.I.S.S. laws.



He's yankin' yer chain.

But considering the current status of the world, it's not too far off from the truth. :u


----------



## The_Mask (Jan 28, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> He also signed the NDAA.
> He needs to go.



The NDAA is passed every year, it's the military's budget bill. They just threw in a bunch of goodies this year to aid in anti-protesting. And unfortunately, there isn't a single Presidential candidate worth voting for in the US this year. It's either Tweedle-Dee or Tweedle-Dum.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 29, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> https://torrentfreak.com/copyright-industry-calls-for-broad-search-engine-censorship-120127/
> 
> -_-


Google needs to tell them to go to hell... Unfortunately we know they're going to bend over and open themselves up for hollywood.


----------



## ADF (Jan 29, 2012)

They're not going to be happy until every means of communication and sharing is locked down and monitored.


----------



## Neuron (Jan 29, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Google needs to tell them to go to hell... Unfortunately we know they're going to bend over and open themselves up for hollywood.


IIRC Google actually thinks that this whole thing is fucking stupid and that it would actually hurt exposure to copyrighted material.

We've already got measures in anti-piracy that are proven to work. Of course ACTA goes beyond that, it goes to controlling probably everything we eat and drink too, I mean think of how much shit has a patent on it. Think of how much shit is slightly tweaked from one patent and it's now a different patent. That might change with ACTA. Another thing it will give scary control over is body parts, cells, and other things in medical research you had no idea could be copyrighted and patented. We're essentially fucking over third world countries and telling them to die if they can't afford non-generic medicine. And we're also going the route of hogging all the useful medical research and collections of cells to ourselves.


----------



## Teal (Jan 29, 2012)

ADF said:


> They're not going to be happy until every means of communication and sharing is locked down and monitored.


 And you have to pay for it.


----------



## Teal (Jan 29, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> And you have to pay for it.




Also I want to copyright myself.

I wanted to edit and double posted instead.... where's the delete button?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 29, 2012)

Lacus said:


> IIRC Google actually thinks that this whole thing is fucking stupid and that it would actually hurt exposure to copyrighted material.


In that case why don't they block hollywood and that?
Not listing the companies that are pro-sopa and that would bitchslap sopa supporters' profit margins.


----------



## Seian Verian (Jan 29, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> In that case why don't they block hollywood and that?
> Not listing the companies that are pro-sopa and that would bitchslap sopa supporters' profit margins.



I'm gonna take a stab at it and say they're probably afraid of lawsuits and the like. Ticking off that many companies and/or even a few very large companies would probably lead to some very painful battles.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Jan 29, 2012)

Well, looks like Skynet will be soon to follow this utter bullshit.


----------



## Neuron (Jan 29, 2012)

As if ACTA weren't bad enough, they're drafting another agreement that's even worse in secret.

What the fuck America? Since when was drafting shit like this without the consent or knowledge of the general public okay?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 29, 2012)

Lacus said:


> As if ACTA weren't bad enough, they're drafting another agreement that's even worse in secret.
> 
> What the fuck America? *Since when was drafting shit like this without the consent or knowledge of the general public okay*?


When the government realized that if they do stuff we don't like that we can't do shit to stop them.


----------



## Teal (Jan 29, 2012)

Lacus said:


> As if ACTA weren't bad enough, they're drafting another agreement that's even worse in secret.
> 
> *What the fuck America? Since when was drafting shit like this without the consent or knowledge of the general public okay*?


 Should be what the fuck government because ACTA isn't just America's doing.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 29, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> When the government realized that if they do stuff we don't like that we can't do shit to stop them.



We can. Its just people are either too lazy to protest or too scared of what will happen to them if they protest.


----------



## ADF (Jan 29, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> We can. Its just people are either too lazy to protest or too scared of what will happen to them if they protest.



It's not a matter of if something will happen. It's a matter of public knowledge that the state will arrest, pepper spray and beat the shit out of protesters.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 29, 2012)

ADF said:


> It's not a matter of if something will happen. It's a matter of public knowledge that the state will arrest, pepper spray and beat the shit out of protesters.


I personally give it less than a year before rights break out.


----------



## Neuron (Jan 29, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> We can. Its just people are either too lazy to protest or too scared of what will happen to them if they protest.


They are right to fear that because they are working on passing the enemy expatriation act. That means anyone who is a dissident of the government can be accused of engaging in hostilities against the united states or supporting hostilities, and can therefore be stripped of their citizenship. 

The implication is that they can execute people without trial.


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 29, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> https://torrentfreak.com/copyright-industry-calls-for-broad-search-engine-censorship-120127/


  Can anybody sum this one up for me? I'm getting a certificate error from that site, and I ain't touchin' it.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 29, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> Can anybody sum this one up for me? I'm getting a certificate error from that site, and I ain't touchin' it.


The RIAA and IFPI are accusing Google of making a profit out of piracy, namely because The Pirate Bay and other torrent sites come up in the search results (Which is a completely normal thing to happen imo).



> In short, the rightsholders want the search engines to make substantial changes so that pirated content becomes harder to find, or is de-listed entirely. In addition, they want to boost the rankings of licensed content. Below are the three new measures they propose.
> 
> Assign lower rankings to sites that repeatedly make available unlicensed content in breach of copyright
> Prioritize websites that obtain certification as a licensed site under a recognised scheme
> Stop indexing websites that are subject to court orders while establishing suitable procedures to de-index substantially infringing sites


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 29, 2012)

TechnoGypsy said:


> The RIAA and IFPI are accusing Google of making a profit out of piracy, namely because The Pirate Bay and other torrent sites come up in the search results (Which is a completely normal thing to happen imo).


  Thanks! And what a load of bullshit it is, too. Google just skims the surface of the web, it's not their fault what comes up. The RIAA and IFPI need to get their heads out of their asses.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 29, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> Fuck.
> 
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/politics/comments/p1qmo/the_free_internet_act_a_bold_plan_to_save_the/


If you're interested, here's a draft bill.
But's it's based in Brazil.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 29, 2012)

Soon they are going to have another bill that will come out of nowhere. It's like we're all be kindergarten trolled (by the bills), but we're winning. I'll just wait for the chaos to stop in a few months time instead of bothering with looking at the news (aka Facebook.)


----------



## Flarei (Jan 29, 2012)

In almost every instance I can recall from history, cuss like this is what starts revolutions.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 30, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20...n.shtml?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


Tl:dr; "hey since lobbying isn't working, let's kill democracy all together"


----------



## ADF (Jan 30, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Tl:dr; "hey since lobbying isn't working, let's kill democracy all together"



It's interesting that the bigger a business is, the more hypocritical they become. They hate the state getting involved in their matters, but want the government to protect their dominance with laws hurting competition.


----------



## Kyrodo (Feb 1, 2012)

Sweet, someone posted this already. So yeah, ACTA's bad, we should all sign a petition or something, spread the word, US didn't even wait for a popular consensus, etc. 

What we need is a a step further than democracy where the government is OUR bitch and not the other way around. But that's just idealistic thinking. The masses will always be on bottom. 

Got nothing productive to say, sooo I'mma go disappear again.

Interesting Read.


----------



## Tidal (Feb 1, 2012)

I posted all the petitions links from the first post to TV Tropes, and I'm also going to post the link about Search Engine Cencorship.


----------



## Neuron (Feb 1, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> Fuck.
> 
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/politics/comments/p1qmo/the_free_internet_act_a_bold_plan_to_save_the/


I'm fairly certain the enemy expatriation act won't pass and if it does then it'll be overturned in supreme court because it violates the constitution. I think it's the 14th amendment but I could be wrong. Anyway, the point is that when they try to pass bullshit like THAT it's no wonder we're all scared shitless and don't want to do anything out of fear that we'll disappear forever. Just the mere writing of the bill is scaring people to immense levels of paranoia, and I think that's really the point. Control with fear. How interesting that they call other people terrorists...


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 1, 2012)

Lacus said:


> I'm fairly certain the enemy expatriation act won't pass and if it does then it'll be overturned in supreme court because it violates the constitution. I think it's the 14th amendment but I could be wrong. Anyway, the point is that when they try to pass bullshit like THAT it's no wonder we're all scared shitless and don't want to do anything out of fear that we'll disappear forever. Just the mere writing of the bill is scaring people to immense levels of paranoia, and I think that's really the point. Control with fear. How interesting that they call other people terrorists...


The way we're going ten years down the line it won't surpise me if they codify political opposition as a crime.  Sounds out there, but given that ten years ago had you told someone about SOPA, PIPA and such they would've had you committed to a mental asylum.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 1, 2012)

It's just Europe, trying to out do everyone else again.


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Feb 3, 2012)

these stupid acts just proves how much common sense has disappeared from the world today. i seriously find it so damn stupid the government tries so hard to pass these useless laws to try to control us than actually listening to the people about how to improve things that are important....i don't know...like the economy? i swear sometimes i believe the government should just be purified one day and start anew cause them fighting like children really baffles my mind and pisses me off sometimes. petition signed by the way.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 3, 2012)

JesusFish said:


> It's just Europe, trying to out do everyone else again.



It's not like where you're from is any different or anything.


----------



## Neuron (Feb 3, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> The way we're going ten years down the line it won't surpise me if they codify political opposition as a crime.  Sounds out there, but given that ten years ago had you told someone about SOPA, PIPA and such they would've had you committed to a mental asylum.


People don't believe me and dismiss me as a paranoid conspiracy theorist when I talk about the enemy expatriation act being written. 

Then I show them proof that it exists and is currently on it's way to being voted on and they look scared or like they are going to cry. The older people who are more familiar with history have told me it does look exactly like a Nuremberg law, and they can't understand why they want to do this to their own people.

It's a sad state the world is in when Alex Jones type paranoia isn't completely unfounded. :/ That's what I hate most about it, it gives the serious lunatics even more fodder.

Older people especially accuse younger people of being paranoid conspiracy theorists when they talk about ACTA and all the damage it could do, and once I have shown them the proof the reaction is usually still just utter disbelief. It's hard to get rallied up about ACTA when there's a significant amount of people who don't understand how this will affect EVERYTHING.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 3, 2012)

Lacus said:


> People don't believe me and dismiss me as a paranoid conspiracy theorist when I talk about the enemy expatriation act being written.
> 
> Then I show them proof that it exists and is currently on it's way to being voted on and they look scared or like they are going to cry. The older people who are more familiar with history have told me it does look exactly like a Nuremberg law, and they can't understand why they want to do this to their own people.
> 
> ...


I think the reason why ACTA is going through is because it's soooooo far out there that people have a disbelief that it is what it is.


----------



## ADF (Feb 4, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sBLuOelC88

This is bullshit. 

Obama hand picked members of the media industry to be in charge of the RIAA, yet claims to be powerless to stop them extraditing people from around the world using terrorist laws; to be locked up for none crimes in their own countries.

In other words, he doesn't give two shits.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 4, 2012)

ADF said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sBLuOelC88
> 
> This is bullshit.
> 
> ...


I don't even know if it's worth it to vote this fall.
My choices are Obama, Romney and the raiders of the last 401k, Gingritch and the open pants, or Ron Paul the neo-nazi.


----------



## Teal (Feb 4, 2012)

https://wwws.whitehouse.gov/petitions/%21/petition/please-submit-acta-senate-ratification-required-constitution-trade-agreements/VgZJGZMt?utm_source=wh.gov&utm_medium=shorturl&utm_campaign=shorturl


----------



## Kyrodo (Feb 6, 2012)

http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20120124/11270917527/what-is-acta-why-is-it-problem.shtml

This article is a very a good read that should help bring people up to speed on the REAL current issues about ACTA. I think it helps to be arguing against this bill for the right reasons. It is quite thorough but fairly easy to understand. Take a look see.


----------



## Teal (Feb 6, 2012)

http://www.avaaz.org/en/eu_save_the_internet/?wWzircb
Almost at 2,000,000

Also what's this C-11 thing I've been hearing about?


----------



## Kyrodo (Feb 6, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> http://www.avaaz.org/en/eu_save_the_internet/?wWzircb
> Almost at 2,000,000
> 
> Also what's this C-11 thing I've been hearing about?



C-11... let me see...

The bill's core details:
http://www.parl.gc.ca/HousePublications/Publication.aspx?Docid=5144516&File=9

An article that is against it:
http://ca.news.yahoo.com/blogs/righ...-bring-sopa-online-piracy-laws-212657243.html

I'm guessing it's a SOPA bill for Canada.

Also, while I'm at it: http://www.deviantart.com/users/out...olicy-activism/press-blog/acta-protest-feb-11

There is a Europe-wide protest against ACTA happening on February 11.

(also made a couple courtesy edits, remembering where I am)


----------



## Teal (Feb 6, 2012)

Kyrodo said:


> C-11... let me see...
> 
> The bill's core details:
> http://www.parl.gc.ca/HousePublications/Publication.aspx?Docid=5144516&File=9
> ...


 I really, really don't want to live on this planet anymore.


----------



## Kyrodo (Feb 10, 2012)

http://killacta.org/

Auto-email system to country officials depending on your home country. It is specifically for speaking out against ACTA in particular, but also promotes opposition to TPP on the side.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 10, 2012)

Kyrodo said:


> http://killacta.org/
> 
> Auto-email system to country officials depending on your home country. It is specifically for speaking out against ACTA in particular, but also promotes opposition to TPP on the side.


Did it 

I changed the message around and added a few words of my own.


----------



## Teal (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Kyrodo (Feb 10, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> Thanks guys.


Not a problem.

Tomorrow is Anti-ACTA day. 33 countries around the world will be joining in (apparently not just in Europe either). The following article describes when and where all these protests will be tomorrow. There's a long list of cities.
http://www.ibtimes.com/articles/295330/20120208/anti-acta-protest-february-when-where-details.htm


----------



## Teal (Feb 10, 2012)

Kyrodo said:


> Not a problem.
> 
> Tomorrow is Anti-ACTA day. 33 countries around the world will be joining in (apparently not just in Europe either). The following article describes when and where all these protests will be tomorrow. There's a long list of cities.
> http://www.ibtimes.com/articles/295330/20120208/anti-acta-protest-february-when-where-details.htm


 We shall make them feel the wrath of the Internets.


----------



## Kyrodo (Feb 12, 2012)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=elbo3uI9f3U

I haven't seen the ACTA protests myself, but it amazes me how many people were going against the trade agreement.  25,000 in Germany. 5000 in Bulgaria. 45000 in Greece. Not sure what the other counts were.


----------



## Teal (Feb 12, 2012)

And wasn't it like 100,000 in Estonia?


----------



## ADF (Feb 18, 2012)

Stop right there criminal scum.

Apparently just visiting a website makes you a suspect to be investigated.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 18, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> What's this IPRED I keep seeing on Twitter?
> The only info I've been able to find says it's from 2004.


IPREDator?
It's just like tor, giving you an anonymous IP and an encrypted tunnel to the internet.

But it costs.
https://www.ipredator.se/


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 28, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> http://youranonnews.tumblr.com/post/18382339832/our-polls-occupy-the-vote-election-season
> Reads it.


Seems good.

However, I can't vote in the US (Which doesn't help the matter). Heck, I can't even vote here in Australia! And I'm at the legal voting age!


----------



## Teal (Feb 28, 2012)

TechnoGypsy said:


> Seems good.
> 
> However, I can't vote in the US (Which doesn't help the matter). Heck, I can't even vote here in Australia! And I'm at the legal voting age!


 Bummer, but you can still force those you know in the US to do so.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 28, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> Bummer, but you can still force those you know in the US to do so.


I was already going to.


----------



## Teal (Feb 28, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> I was already going to.


 Good, you get a cookie.


----------



## Inciatus (Feb 28, 2012)

I was going to vote against Nelson anyway.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 28, 2012)

Inciatus said:


> I was going to vote against Nelson anyway.


The majority of the congressmen supporting it have already worn out their welcome already.


----------



## Inciatus (Feb 29, 2012)

Actually my representative (Posey) didn't support it, and he has voted against several bad laws, so I'm pretty happy with him.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Mar 2, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> http://www.avaaz.org/en/acta_time_to_win_eu/?wLKMocb
> 
> Sign or die.


Please oh please be the end.


----------



## Inciatus (Mar 2, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> http://www.avaaz.org/en/acta_time_to_win_eu/?wLKMocb
> 
> Sign or die.



Signed, I hope this kills it.


----------



## Teal (Mar 2, 2012)

TechnoGypsy said:


> Please oh please be the end.


 I hope so as well. We can hope that ACTA's defeat will cause them to drop the TPP but I doubt it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 3, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> I hope so as well. We can hope that ACTA's defeat will cause them to drop the TPP but I doubt it.


Right now it's a matter of who will wear out first.
If TPP/ACTA/SOPA all get shot down it'll hopefully be a while before they try it again.


----------



## Inciatus (Mar 3, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Right now it's a matter of who will wear out first.
> If TPP/ACTA/SOPA all get shot down it'll hopefully be a while before they try it again.



Unfortunately probably not, instead they will come out with the AIPA (Anti-Internet Petition Act) so they can stop these internet petitions. :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 3, 2012)

Inciatus said:


> Unfortunately probably not, instead they will come out with the AIPA (Anti-Internet Petition Act) so they can stop these internet petitions. :V


Hollywood, "You can't defeat us, our bills are like a hydra.  You kill one and two more take it's place"
The people, "*kills it* Let's go find two others"


----------



## meeper23 (Mar 3, 2012)

Here's the status of ACTA to those who are still interested in the subject:

1.  Some countries that were supporting it such as Poland and Germany have now stopped supporting it and are going against it.

2.  6 countries are left to sign it to have it be put into force but I know that at least a couple of them are actually against ACTA now.

3.  In June of 2012, the European Parliament is going to put ACTA on debate as to whether or not it would violate rights of humans.

- I would say it does;  ACTA allows other countries to extradite you to face crimes in their country like the US is trying to do with the kid from England.  Also, if you travel with a laptop, PDA, etc and you have infringing material on it; you get issued a fine and your electronic device that has it will be destroyed, so there goes your computer.  It even bans people from being able to access the internet if you're guilty of infringing material three times.  For all I know, I draw one of my characters to my knowledge is non-copyright, make money off of him, and yet Taiwan or Sweden tries to get me extradited to face criminal charges there because the character I drew looks similar to a character from one of their shows or movies.   There's a lot of anthros in other countries I have yet to discover in media.

Another thing, President Obama signed ACTA without Congress or Supreme Court's support.  So you can't really yell at the Senate for this one, it's President Obama himself that you should be angry at.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 9, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> http://act.demandprogress.org/act/mccain_cybersecurity/?referring_akid=.1524083.Ol7mhS&source=typ-tw
> Not about ACTA.
> 
> And something about ACTA.
> ...


You know with how hellbent congress is on trying to pass this bill, if we all go to prison for downloading music I hope they sort us by genre.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 9, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> http://www.avaaz.org/en/acta_time_to_win_eu/?wLKMocb
> 
> Sign or die.



Just signed.


----------



## Teal (Mar 9, 2012)

(specter) said:


> Just signed.


 Good Kitty.



CannonFodder said:


> You know with how hellbent congress is on trying to pass this bill, if we all go to prison for downloading music I hope they sort us by genre.


 Lol.
Yeah the bills are like a hydra, but a hydra can be killed if you burn the neck before the heads grow back.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 9, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> Lol.
> Yeah the bills are like a hydra, but a hydra can be killed if you burn the neck before the heads grow back.


Congress makes the most bills before election to pose for the people, but when election season is over they just go back to doing jack shit.  All we really have to do is hold out until november and after the election results then congress will go, "lol I ain't doing shit anymore".


----------



## Inciatus (Mar 19, 2012)

Signed...again


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 19, 2012)

why are we still discussing this...


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 20, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> why are we still discussing this...


Cause politicians are still trying to get laws that are carbon copies just with different names passed.


----------



## ADF (Mar 20, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tIgU91K5qk

May be of interest to some. Band tells their fans not to buy their music but to "acquire" it through other means, because they don't like seeing their fans getting sued to "protect artist" when they're seeing very little of the money themselves.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Mar 21, 2012)

Here, have a SOPA/PIPA/ACTA song.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Hag2JWC8qZ0


----------

